# Heeeeee's Baaaaaccckkkkkk!



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/26609987/

Lets hope he's back on a new Madone so he could put all the naysayers to rest once and for all. When Lance wins his 8th TdF on a new Madone, then what will everyone say about it??? If you own one now, be glad because come next summer, you won't be able to find one easily...

Go Lance!!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate it. It is time for others to shine. I hope Contador whoops his rearend in the mountains.

edit: Btw, I should mention that I have no opinion on him in terms of the doping scandals. He is a great rider and has had insane strategies. He has also done huge things for the sport, I just don't want him to win.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

He's a polarizing figure, to be sure. But if this is what he's decided to do, then all the more power to him. I'm sure he'll give it his all. 

Last I read there's no guarantee he'll ride with Astana, because there's no guarantee they'll be allowed in. Unfair IMO, but it just might happen. 

Hincapie is riding for Columbia, so _maybe_.......????


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

This is great news!

In a world that is so screwed up, it is nice to have heroes who do things like this without money in the equation. His interview is on CNN in which he states he has timed the TDF with a major effort to raise cancer awareness.

Classy move.

I hope he does well! Can only be great news for Trek!:thumbsup: 

BTW, there is no other athlete that can pull off what he has done before. Cycling truly has a living legend.

dave


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

PJ352, ASO and Prudhomme have agreed to let him race should he abide by the anti doping regulations (oh and any team as well) so it's a strong likelihood that Astana gets the invite for 09 and he could be with them too.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Win or lose, I want to watch Lance ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> PJ352, ASO and Prudhomme have agreed to let him race should he abide by the anti doping regulations (oh and any team as well) so it's a strong likelihood that Astana gets the invite for 09 and he could be with them too.


That being the case, I'd bet he'll go with Astana.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

Or Astana changing bike sponsor. I cant see Lance Armstrong riding anything else than a Madone and take part of TDF as a team domestic .


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

It's ironic. We all bought our new Madones without the Lance influence. Now there's a strong possiblility he'll be in the Tour de France riding OUR bikes.

There's no way he'd ride an old Madone, would he? Would Trek let him do that?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Trek wouldn't want him to do it, but Lance will ride what he wants. I'm sure he'll be happy with the new Madone, but who knows, politics could put him with another team that has already inked a deal with another bike sponsor. Gee, maybe Lance and Greg could kiss and make up and he'd ride a Lemond! {If someone picks up the Lemond line}. Now that would really put a burr under Trek's saddle.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm familiar with Lance's comments about the new Madone when he took it for a test ride, but they didn't strike me as a full endorsement. I wonder if he loves the new Madone.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

He may not love it, but what else is he going to ride? Is there a pro tour bike out there that Lance would love to ride?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's not about the bike.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

cyclust said:


> Trek wouldn't want him to do it, but Lance will ride what he wants. I'm sure he'll be happy with the new Madone, but who knows, politics could put him with another team that has already inked a deal with another bike sponsor.


Perhaps, but if he does, he may be in violation of the lifetime deal he signed with Trek back in 2005...


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

People here should understand that Trek has a unique share deal with Armstrong, this guy is part of TREK... I mean do you see Boeing executive flying on private Airbus planes... seriously...

Also, I am thinking of buying a Madone because I love that bike and put it up there with the best (Look, Time, etc...) and for a while I was really pissed off at them for pissing on Lemond so badly but I got around that.

The fact that I buy a Madone has not turned me into a LA junky. I was impressed by him, I enjoyed his feat, I think he doped. Now I think he will be able to race clean ina cleaner sport and he will get full satisfaction, it is just unfortunate that he will not have a clean past but it is fair to say that he was still best of the best. I just wished he got into classics rather than zoning in. 

Another thing, if Prudhomme wants to play clown with him for his acceptance, Lance Armstrong is the kind of guy who can call up Nicolas Sarkozy and explain the situation, he has Ali status. He can do whatever he wants and I wish all the best but I hope he gets a bit less respect and will not be able to impose any rule of silence in the peloton like he did in the past.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The new Madone is more than up to the task, I'm sure he'll be fine with it. To most pros a bike is nothing more than a desk. If it's light enough, stiff enough, fits right and is 100% reliable they don't give it much more thought.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

davidka said:


> The new Madone is more than up to the task, I'm sure he'll be fine with it. To most pros a bike is nothing more than a desk. If it's light enough, stiff enough, fits right and is 100% reliable they don't give it much more thought.


Interesting. I guess if you get 'em for free and the rest of the team is riding the same thing, bikes are a lot like pencils handed out on the first day of school.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I think may people forget or don't know that Lance Armstrong has said he'll NEVER leave Nike, Trek and Oakley because they stuck with him during the dark days.

Astana is the most logical choice. 

A bike is a bike, yes. But to Lance, a Trek is a bike from a company that he feels he owes so much of his life and all too.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I know Lance is saying to himself - "Holy Sh*t, I'm finally going to be riding the same bike as 08Madone5.2, I'm assured my 8th TdF victory!!!"


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope to see him finish a race if he's not in the number one gc position....and doesn't pack up and go home sulking mid race.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I know Lance is saying to himself - "Holy Sh*t, I'm finally going to be riding the same bike as 08Madone5.2, I'm assured my 8th TdF victory!!!"


Psh, like he would ride a performance fit. He'll be riding the same bike as me, duh.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

he's to short to ride mine.........64cm.

i wish he stayed away..........more to loose than win, in his blood I guess.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

He has won seven TdFs, beat testicular, lung and brain cancer... I don't think Lance has anything to lose. Go get em Lance!!!


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> He has won seven TdFs, beat testicular, lung and brain cancer... I don't think Lance has anything to lose. Go get em Lance!!!



Yep, what 08 said...

Besides, I get to see him in the Tour de Georgia next Spring! Woohoo!:thumbsup: 


dave


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> He has won seven TdFs, beat testicular, lung and brain cancer... I don't think Lance has anything to lose. Go get em Lance!!!


I agree. IMO the only way LA would truly lose would be to _want_ to race in the TdF, and _not_.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sorry to be the bearer of bad news*



dave_gt said:


> Yep, what 08 said...
> 
> Besides, I get to see him in the Tour de Georgia next Spring! Woohoo!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


According to the Sept. 6th edition _Cyclingnews,_ the Tour de Georgia most likely will not happen.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/sep08/sep06news

However, the Tour of California is still going strong, and I hope to see Lance ride the Solvang ITT.


----------



## clint eastwood (Sep 14, 2008)

*armstrongs back*

I hope Contador ll win the next tour. As said before, it is time for other to shine and rise!
What is left to prove? I he'll win the tour, people are still going to keep on talking about possible druguse, etc.. there is no way you can prove the opposit.
Having said this, I do think he is a great athlete, but why should he turn all the current riders into smalltime athlete's by winning a 8th time?


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

clint eastwood said:


> I hope Contador ll win the next tour. As said before, it is time for other to shine and rise!
> What is left to prove? I he'll win the tour, people are still going to keep on talking about possible druguse, etc.. there is no way you can prove the opposit.
> Having said this, I do think he is a great athlete, but why should he turn all the current riders into smalltime athlete's by winning a 8th time?



Because he can.

What, you want to even out the field? Contador is great in his own right...let him win against the best if he can. If LA can win, then you only have a better idea of just how good he really is.

Just the fact that LA is in is great news for cycling! Not to mention for this country which is really in need for a little something positive.


dave


----------



## clint eastwood (Sep 14, 2008)

something positive..I wouldn't put it like that. In cycling it has several definitions


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*The Best Cyclist In The World......*

....will be on the best bike in the world. The Madone.:thumbsup: 

Fitting isn;t it. .


----------

